# How To Get Peace Of Mind



## gurbanivichar (Jun 11, 2004)

Bhairao, Fifth Mehl: 
There is no peace in earning lots of money. 
There is no peace in watching dances and plays. 
There is no peace in conquering lots of countries. 
All peace comes from singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1|| 
You shall obtain peace, poise and bliss, 
when you find the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, by great good fortune. As Gurmukh, utter the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1||Pause|| 
Mother, father, children and spouse - all place the mortal in bondage. 
Religious rituals and actions done in ego place the mortal in bondage. 
If the Lord, the Shatterer of bonds, abides in the mind, 
then peace is obtained, dwelling in the home of the self deep within. ||2|| 
Everyone is a beggar; God is the Great Giver. 
The Treasure of Virtue is the Infinite, Endless Lord. 
That person, unto whom God grants His Mercy 
- that humble being chants the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||3|| 
I offer my prayer to my Guru. 
O Primal Lord God, Treasure of Virtue, please bless me with Your Grace. 
Says Nanak, I have come to Your Sanctuary. 
If it pleases You, please protect me, O Lord of the World. ||4||28||41||


----------

